# Benefits of GHRP-2



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

This was a list of the benefits of daily GHRP-2 from a GHRP-2 peptite therapy company.

Improve sex drive and desire by

stimulation of hypothalamus

Reduces belly fat through lipolysis

Increases energy and vitality

Improves skin elasticity,

ridding wrinkles

Increases endurance

Accelerates healing from wounds

or surgery

Strengthens the heart

Enhances the immune system


Increases IGF-1 production, by as
much as 50% in first week

Improves sleep patterns

Improves eyesight and vision

Increases calcium retention, 
strengthens and increases the 
mineralization of bone, bone density

Increases protein synthesis, 
Improves eyesight and vision

Reduces liver uptake of glucose, an 
effect that opposes that of insulin

Promotes liver glucogenesis

Contributes to maintenance and 
function of pancreatic islets


Thought it was quite interesting and worth posting, think a few of these may be a slight exageration though.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I wana try this just not got round to it sounds good


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hendrix said:


> This was a list of the benefits of daily GHRP-2 from a GHRP-2 peptite therapy company.
> 
> Improve sex drive and desire by
> 
> ...


Old thread I know - but how much of this is true? I'd definitely get on this if it did half the things claimed above


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

CapeTownTony said:


> Old thread I know - but how much of this is true? I'd definitely get on this if it did half the things claimed above


Well for me I noticed the better skin, improved sleep, more energy, almost zero doms even after crazy sessions, faster recovery, slight fat loss, hair felt softer and slight muscle gain although could have been the fat loss giving better definition. Just became a pain injecting 3 times per day lol


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Id definitely say the increase in sex drive and desire may not be true, not for me at least. Think there are other articles explaining it more in depth, but I believe its because of the increase in prolactin.

All of the above hold true aswell. I love peptides


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Hendrix said:


> Well for me I noticed the better skin, improved sleep, more energy, almost zero doms even after crazy sessions, faster recovery, slight fat loss, hair felt softer and slight muscle gain although could have been the fat loss giving better definition. Just became a pain injecting 3 times per day lol


How do you pin it? and what dose?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Pin sub-q, 100mcg 3 times per day, I used it with Mod GRF


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CapeTownTony said:


> Old thread I know - but how much of this is true? I'd definitely get on this if it did half the things claimed above


it is exaggerated for selling purposes, there is no interaction with the HPTA, there is no studies to show it strengthens the heart nor is there any to show increase in libido......

all you need to do is google the effects of using synthetic GH and you pretty much have the benefits of any GHRP peptide.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is exaggerated for selling purposes, there is no interaction with the HPTA, there is no studies to show it strengthens the heart nor is there any to show increase in libido......
> 
> all you need to do is google the effects of using synthetic GH and you pretty much have the benefits of any GHRP peptide.....


Thank you matey


----------

